# [MIL] GOP looks for quality candidates - Albany Herald On-line



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://www.albanyherald.com/stories/20080505n2.htm&cid=1156222357&ei=TsMeSNSZD5SoygSi9LXZCQ&usg=AFrqEzdji5MKqm1KRWNVzz2WusZkHIv-3A">GOP looks for quality candidates</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Albany Herald On-line, GA -</font> <nobr>43 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Her grandfather was an active “yellow-<b>dog</b> Democrat,” her dad a staunch Republican. So the fact that the Sylvester native chose to get her degree in <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

